
Animal Crossing is home to 2020’s hottest late-night talk show - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/14/21257183/animal-talking-new-horizons-elijah-wood-danny-trejo-gary-whitta-late-night-show
======
zimpenfish
I tried an episode earlier this week - absolutely not my kind of thing (same
as most US talk shows) but it is an absolute genius idea and extremely well
done. More power to them.

